# Too many rangers



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Too many Rangers. My last visit I felt like I was on display. rangers constantly going by looking at what's going on. IS THERE REALLY THAT MUCH CRIME ON THE BEACH!! how would you like the sheriff to drive by your house every half an hour and observe you to see what you are up to. I am a honest citizen, but I don't like being watched.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

send em on a goose chase


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Sir, They need those "brave" rangers to protect the constitutional rights of our beloved "PLOVERS"!You fishermen have somehow gotten the idea that the beaches are for your selfish pleasure. The pleasure of "MURDERING" an innocent little fish!
Shame on you!
EX sharkman now conservationist Dave.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> Sir, They need those "brave" rangers to protect the constitutional rights of our beloved "PLOVERS"!You fishermen have somehow gotten the idea that the beaches are for your selfish pleasure. The pleasure of "MURDERING" an innocent little fish!
> Shame on you!
> EX sharkman now conservationist Dave.


OOO no you don't!!!!you can't go to the eco side with all the blood on your hands,NO sir,now get off the couch and go catch a damn shark!!!! ps-pgfa dues are due march 1 2013,due to some crazy tax increases this years dues can be paid in nickels or fish caught over 200#,have a nice day


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

You do realize that one of the few things that the permit fee money can be spent on is for more rangers to "monitor" the beach." I belive they now have 5 more rangers for CHNRS


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Alexy said:


> You do realize that one of the few things that the permit fee money can be spent on is for more rangers to "monitor" the beach." I belive they now have 5 more rangers for CHNRS


 JMHO,but now they really won't need them as much because anyone that would buy a permit,"generally" isn't going to get all drunked up and ride over dunes,or go inside of closures.. They got what they want,a limited beach,limited vehicles,and plenty of leos to aggravate the chit outt'n ya....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> JMHO,but now they really won't need them as much because anyone that would buy a permit,"generally" isn't going to get all drunked up and ride over dunes,or go inside of closures.. They got what they want,a limited beach,limited vehicles,and plenty of leos to aggravate the chit outt'n ya....


Pesky sand porkers.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> OOO no you don't!!!!you can't go to the eco side with all the blood on your hands,NO sir,now get off the couch and go catch a damn shark!!!! ps-pgfa dues are due march 1 2013,due to some crazy tax increases this years dues can be paid in nickels or fish caught over 200#,have a nice day


 Can I pay up my dues in hostess cupcakes and mountain dew? P.S. Hey sprocket, you gonna come guppy fishin with me at the "nightclub" this year? i should be in full tilt "GUPPY" mode in April!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

If the sequester happens, may help our cause as far as governance goes.......less money, fewer rangers. Could also hurt, depending on action taken.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

we all know sharkman couldnt turn green. i'll never live to see the day. ill be comin down more often this spring 1) to pay sprocket his dues, and 2) to give him a run for his money on that guppy fishin!


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

We were pulled over once and interrupted two more times last summer so that NPS rangers could ask to see our permit. The same permit that was applied to the windshield in the prescribed location. It became a joke to us.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't doubt anyone here, but we had the exact opposite happen to us last year.
Two weeks, April & August, and all I kept thinking was where are all these rangers that this new $$$ presumably got them?
I think I might have seen one a day, if that, and some days I saw none. And that is with 10-12 hours a day in the sand.
Seemed really weird to me, especially now seeing all of the comments here.
Maybe just dumb luck.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

tjbjornsen said:


> I don't doubt anyone here, but we had the exact opposite happen to us last year.
> Two weeks, April & August, and all I kept thinking was where are all these rangers that this new $$$ presumably got them?
> I think I might have seen one a day, if that, and some days I saw none. And that is with 10-12 hours a day in the sand.
> Seemed really weird to me, especially now seeing all of the comments here.
> Maybe just dumb luck.


that was my experence too ... I even tried to flag one down once and he just kept on going up the beach


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

funny when they just sit in the truck and watch you make the walk, and then sit and wait for everyone to come scrambling back at closing time. or when they sit in the truck theyre driving on the very same beach we cant even walk on and wait for your feet to hit drysand while your fishing and casting in the water with waders and a bookbag on after walking from ramp 43


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> funny when they just sit in the truck and watch you make the walk, and then sit and wait for everyone to come scrambling back at closing time. or when they sit in the truck theyre driving on the very same beach we cant even walk on and wait for your feet to hit drysand while your fishing and casting in the water with waders and a bookbag on after walking from ramp 43


That's because they have special "non disturbing" vehicles LOL . I like how the clowns drive where we can't. Again, pesky sand porkers, lol .


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

What a shame.. Not an impressive bunch if you ask me. Don't let them bother you.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree with Surfchunker and tjbjornsen, I was in the first class to get my permit and was out on the beach just about everyday and they never stopped and checked me at all the whole year. If you're around Cape Point you're more likely to see one but if you're on one of the other ramps, they make a showin early in the morning and late in the evening and then they just disappear - you can't even find one. The thing they watched for most was vehicles without permits and going out before 7:00 am when the time restrictions were in effect - if you broke the time rule, most everyone got a ticket - there was one planted beside almost every ramp at 7:00 in the morning. They have loosened up a lot on dogs off leash, Dogs were running everywhere on 49 last year and they wouldn't do a thing - The new Superintendent stated at the Anglers Club meeting the other week that they had hired 2 new Rangers but that may have been since he took control. Holiday's are different, they're everywhere and work OT or if you have a pretty lady with you, you're more likely to get checked - typical LEO's, River


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

River said:


> ork OT or if you have a pretty lady with you, you're more likely to get checked - typical LEO's, River


The NCDMF guy will check every cooler in the truck every time he sees us somewhere, even if he did it the day before. Sandy's always the one to show the licenses and give a tour of the coolers. I normally keep fishing, unless it's slow and I'm looking for some fish intel.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Just like I said - River


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

haha i got lucky and only got kicked off with no ticket before 7 am ....still have no idea why when its daylight at 6am, we gotta wait till 7? so much for a morning bite,same goes for off at 8pm? still daylight...hunters have the sunrise/sunset calendars for when ya can shoot, why cant we lol...not like they have to come up with crazy new laws, just take the hunting sunrise/sunset calendars into effect...but nothing ever makes sense


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Probably don't want us stepping on birds as we walk by in the early morning light....sheesh!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

More than likely because they don't want to get out of bed early and it would add to the amount of money they have to spend on wages...more of us on the beach earlier means they have to have someone on duty earlier.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...is it possible thoes boys are about to be LAID-OFF???...March 1st is tomorrow...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If they are laid off, will they chain the gates closed behind them as they leave?

It would be just like the NPS to close the park if they can't keep an eye on it, it's their park, after all.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

no it's not their park, it's our park... they've just been hired to be a pain in our @$$...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

If all the Park Service leaves, I'm sure we can get the gate Open, would be nice to drive from 49 to the Point again -- River


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> If all the Park Service leaves, I'm sure we can get the gate Open, would be nice to drive from 49 to the Point again -- River


 Trust me on this one River.. They lock the gates,birders will have helecopter flyovers everyday to point whatever enforcement they have left in the right direction,and probably thow ya in the FEDERAL SLAMMER.. Course on the bright side of it they would actually have to spend thier own money then,and they wouldn't be able to make $ off the feds for promoting thier agenda...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Rockfish1 said:


> no it's not their park, it's our park... they've just been hired to be a pain in our @$$...


Of course it's our park....
Ever let a guy borrow a tool, and he never returns it....
When you go, hat in hand, to ask for your tool back, he acts like it is you that is borrowing it from him.
That is the way I feel it is between the NPS, and the sportsmen.
We let them watch the park, and keep it clean, and now we have to beg them to let us use it.


----------

